# Lookout For This Thief Joe Jimello



## gretschie (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a listing on Kijiji looking for a 12" Celestion Gold and had a reply from this guy Supposedly in Thunder Bay and after a bunch of emails back and forth, i decided to send him an EMT for $200.. He told me he couldnt put it into his account but mine showed he Had Accepted it.. He gave me every excuse and wanting mt to Resend the money, which i never did.. He's never returned my emails nor has my speaker showed up..

After Googling this clown, i see another posting from a man who paid good ol Joe for a used Sander and never received.. 

For this very Reason, this website where so many of us list items to buy, sell or trade, they need some form of Trader Rating same as GC or ebay does to help prevent this from happening..

I only hope anyone reading this can possibly avoid dealing with this crook and save the aggrevation myself and other have gone through with him

The info i had on Joe Jimello is [email protected] and also his Kijiji ID [email protected]

Be careful folks..


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

There is a trader rating system. Click on the persons name and look at the pop-up, it has "trade rating". Problem is people need to use it. I don't send money to anyone without a rating, and if I do it's paypal with my CC so I am doubly protected.

Edit - I guess you were talking about Kijiji needing a system. Sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't EMT money to people you don't know
If you really need to buy something, use Paypal with your credit card
Then you can do a credit card chargeback if ever something goes wrong


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Most people will not take paypal. I always wondered why until this happened to me. I put a 2000 dollar leather sofa on Kijiji. About 10 minutes later i got an email from a guy saying he would give me 2500 for it, but I had to ship it using his shipper. I thought I hit the jackpot. But I also had another really big ticket item on there and the same guy offered me way more than I was asking for that as well. Now if it was just the one item I would have fallen for it hook line and sinker, but the second email from the exact same address with the padded price rang a few bells. So I did some research. 

This guys plan was to send me the 2500 for the couch and another 2 or 3k for some other piece of furniture I had. He was even willing to wait for me to receive the money in my bank account before shipping (about 5-10days or whatever it takes for the withdrawal). Then a moving van or whatever would pick up the sofa and I would have close to 5k in my bank account. But a few days later I would have the cops knocking on my door and charging me with fraud. The big fraud is the guy who was going to pay for the sofa had already hacked someones paypal account.  So the idea is he pays you money that doesn't belong to him from that hacked account, then the owner of the paypal account calls the cops and says this schmoe just used my paypal account to buy a couch which i didn't receive. Now my email address is showing on the transaction. Because he used someone else's account there is no paper trail from his end.. He gets the furniture for free and I'm in court fighting a fraud charge. Thank god I found out about it before I went through with the deal.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

That's why Paypal have confirmed accounts/addresses
Make sure the person you're speaking with owns the account where the money's coming from 
That's also why postal services have signature confirmations, so you can at least prove that you shipped something and that someone received it 
And you should avoid shipping to PO boxes, ship to the person you've spoken to


----------



## gretschie (Jan 11, 2012)

Exactly, many people for various reasons choose to use PayPal and I for one avoid it if possible but yes it certainly can protect us if something like this goes wrong we can have our money refunded.

Sad and scary thing is when using PayPal and their "buyer protection program" is dicey for a buyer who legitimately sends an item and so easy for the buyer to say they never received it { if the seller didn't insist on having it signed for} and good ol PayPal sides with buyer and the sellers out their money and their item.

In my current situation I felt after about 20 emails with this Joe Jimello things didn't seem hoakie in any way and yes I've had the too good to be true emails from scammers but this guy seemed legit and first time ever I've been caught. I've emailed Kijiji over he past few yrs practically begging for them to implement some form of trader rating which should help prevent this crap from happening to others.

I've contacted my bank and their doing an investigation and I'm not holding my breathe I'll see that money refunded. Also Canada's Anti Fraud dept, police dept to report this and Fat chance anything will be done. All I hope for is good ol honest Joe maybe sees this and thinks again before doing this to someone else because no one likes getting ripped off


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

I always use paypal has payment method, much safer for everybody.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep. PayPal. I was rooked a few years ago, but received a refund because I used PayPal, and I backed up with Visa. Visa ensured me that they would refund me if PayPal didn't. 
Best of a bad situation. 
Oh, and remember, don't use the gift option. It voids you of any recoup rights.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this, I posted a thread in the open mic area. I didn't realize one of us was involved.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/do-we-need-a-known-scammers-thread.77235/


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear you got shafted, but at the same time you pretty much did everything Kijiji recommends not doing. Doesn't mean you deserved it, just gotta be careful when dealing with someone you don't know, especially when there's no trusted peer feedback like this forum.


----------



## gretschie (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had so many great dealings with a number of good people on Kijiji and after a bunch of correspondence with an individual I'd like to think I'm able to get a decent read on someone and this guy simply fooled me and I got the short end.

I'd hoped by bringing this to everyone's attention on this site was t to have it turned around like I'm to blame here like a few of the guys on the other thread seem to imply. I can assure everyone reading this I'm a hard working honest working man who loves playing guitars and his gear and always looking to upgrade my tone and I got burnt. Plain and simple as that. For people to sit back and pick apart someone story like some Egotistical big city lawyers I can assure you it isn't appreciated and if the stinky shoe that just stepped in a pile was on their foot.. Haha. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Victim blaming sucks
Sad world when an honest person is being called stupid for getting screwed over 
Everybody on this site has taken the same "risks", and if we didn't get burned, it's probably not because we're smarter, but because we're luckier


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Business said:


> Victim blaming sucks
> Sad world when an honest person is being called stupid for getting screwed over
> Everybody on this site has taken the same "risks", and if we didn't get burned, it's probably not because we're smarter, but because we're luckier


X100... Unfortunately bad things happen to good people.

I would chock this up to a Life lesson. But not before I found the little Bastard and
"wrung his neck"...


----------



## Mitch Dalrymple (Apr 5, 2011)

What comes around goes around. Have faith that said cocksucker will reap what he has sown.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Business said:


> That's why Paypal have confirmed accounts/addresses
> Make sure the person you're speaking with owns the account where the money's coming from
> That's also why postal services have signature confirmations, so you can at least prove that you shipped something and that someone received it
> And you should avoid shipping to PO boxes, ship to the person you've spoken to


How do you do that? Joe Scam artist sends you an email from [email protected] and you converse back and forth. You agree to terms and you get your paypal from [email protected]. But Joe scammers real email address is joescammer at hotmail.com and he hacked [email protected] How on earth would you know that? You don't. So you will start noticing people wont take paypal


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> How do you do that? Joe Scam artist sends you an email from [email protected] and you converse back and forth. You agree to terms and you get your paypal from [email protected]. But Joe scammers real email address is joescammer at hotmail.com and he hacked [email protected] How on earth would you know that? You don't. So you will start noticing people wont take paypal


I know, I don't personally like Paypal and prefer EMT payment myself, for the exact same reasons you mentioned 
Before sending someone I don't know 2K$, I would like to speak to them on the phone
Actually, I'd like to know their home phone number as well as address (the one I'm shipping to) 
I'd verify the white pages to see if the # matches the address

Two weeks ago, I was about to do a trade on kijiji
Before I send people my home address, I like to at least know people's real email address (not the fake kijiji stuff)
Guy wouldn't give me his email address, wouldn't give me his phone number, or any info at all
I called the deal off, simple as that


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm wondering if the banks could play a part in helping with this issue? Right now there is no link between the buyers email address and his/her bank account. So, the scammer can accept the funds with a name and email address that was made up 2 minutes before and deposit to the bank account of their choice.
If you could only accept EMT through a "verified" email address there at least may be a trail to follow.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> I'm wondering if the banks could play a part in helping with this issue? Right now there is no link between the buyers email address and his/her bank account. So, the scammer can accept the funds with a name and email address that was made up 2 minutes before and deposit to the bank account of their choice.
> If you could only accept EMT through a "verified" email address there at least may be a trail to follow.


This is a really good point. I have an email address I use for "official" correspondence and others I use for Forums and such. The other Day I received an EMT on one of my other Addys to my surprise I was still able to deposit it. Even though it was not registered with my Bank.

This needs to change.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We have had these conversations on here for years. It can happen to anyone, it has happened here a few times as well but only with a new member who then vanished. That's why it is recommended to check the persons trade stats and if they have none check post counts and length of time as a member. Internet fraud has been on the rise for years and most likely will continue to increase. It's just too easy. Photo's are available all over the internet, email addresses are a click away. Kijiji and sites like them are a scammers paradise. I have always advised people to never send money on a kijiji deal. I know that limits you but that's the rules I live by. I just picked up a TV box yesterday from a local guy. If I can't meet them I don't buy it, thats my rule. I have driven up to two hours for something but it's always face to face if I ever use kijiji. I "might" take a chance on something say under $50 but thats about it. Thats why sites like these are popular for big ticket items and shipping, the confidence factor. 

A lot of people dislike PayPal but it does have its advantages. I will use EMT with guys on here that have been around a while but never on Kijiji. Unfortunate incident for you but it can happen in the world we live in and the internet age. Where there is a will there is a way for these scam artists.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wileyone said:


> This is a really good point. I have an email address I use for "official" correspondence and others I use for Forums and such. The other Day I received an EMT on one of my other Addys to my surprise I was still able to deposit it. Even though it was not registered with my Bank.
> 
> This needs to change.


I wouldn't want an e=mail addy that's directly associated with my bank acct..


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Another reason to use good old Canada Post C.O.D service. It cost seven bucks last time I used it but worth every penny. The box might be full of dirty socks but the person picking up the money at the other end can't hide.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

numb41 said:


> Yep. PayPal. I was rooked a few years ago, but received a refund because I used PayPal, and I backed up with Visa. Visa ensured me that they would refund me if PayPal didn't.
> Best of a bad situation.
> Oh, and remember, don't use the gift option. It voids you of any recoup rights.


I don't deal with paypal at all. I only take EMT when selling. I also prefer to pay with EMT only if I know the person or the person has a lengthy history profile and good feedback on a forum.
With kijiji I only do local pickups when buying. If selling I tell people that I only accept EMT but usually if anyone buys from me its a local pickup.
I have used paypal when buying from online retailers like groovetracer, etc. There was no choice but to use paypal as thats the only way they did it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Business said:


> Victim blaming sucks


Where is a facepalm smilie when I need one? These claims of 'victim blaming' are stupid. What you are basically saying is that a person doesn't need to take responsibility for putting themselves in a bad position.

Yes, the scammer is responsible but people also need to take responsibility for their own actions. It sucks that the OP got scammed but, as others have said, he did virtually everything that Kijiji says not to do. Pointing out the fact that someone needs to take responsibility for their own actions is not victim blaming, it is common sense.

If I walk around Jane & Finch drunk at 3am wearing a Rolex and with $10k hanging out of my pockets and I get robbed, you're damned right I am responsible for putting myself in that situation. Would I deserve to get robbed? Of course not. Would I be at least partially responsible for the fact that it happened? Damned straight I would. And for someone to point that out would not be victim blaming, it would be a statement of fact (ie. you're an idiot for doing that/putting yourself in that situation). All of my friends and family would say it sucked that I got robbed, but they would also tell me that I was an idiot for being there flashing cash in the first place (not that I would ever be stupid enough to do so).

If a kid is jumping on their bed and their parents says "don't do that, you might fall and break your arm" and then that happens, is it victim blaming for the parent to say "I told you not to do that"? Of course not!



> Sad world when an honest person is being called stupid for getting screwed over


No, it is a sad world when people are no longer expected to take any responsibility for their actions. Does it suck that the OP got scammed? Of course it does. But they are at least partially responsible for putting themselves in that position.



> Everybody on this site has taken the same "risks", and if we didn't get burned, it's probably not because we're smarter, but because we're luckier


Um no, we have not. I certainly haven't. I would never send someone money without some sort of assurance (the ability to be refunded by using Visa, dealing with a forum member in which case I have a realistic chance of finding out who they are and where they live, etc.).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Business said:


> I know, I don't personally like Paypal and prefer EMT payment myself, for the exact same reasons you mentioned
> Before sending someone I don't know 2K$, I would like to speak to them on the phone
> Actually, I'd like to know their home phone number as well as address (the one I'm shipping to)
> I'd verify the white pages to see if the # matches the address
> ...



The way Kijiji works now is that the software censors email address. So even if you try to spell it out, apparently it catches it. Asking for a phone number is fine, but we can no longer rely on getting email addresses (I believe you can still do so through Craigslist though).


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

colchar said:


> The way Kijiji works now is that the software censors email address. So even if you try to spell it out, apparently it catches it. Asking for a phone number is fine, but we can no longer rely on getting email addresses (I believe you can still do so through Craigslist though).


I didn't read your previous post, but you can easily get email addresses on kijiji
I just send people a picture of my email and tell them to message me directly via the address


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I sent a message to answer an ad and got an answer back to my hotmail acct from the person's gmail acct. Didn't need any subterfuge to sneak an e-mail addy thru. Verifying a name and address using a phone number no longer works as more and more people seem to only have/use cell phones. When it comes to the point of a "sale" being made, either you come to me or I come to you and cash exchanges hands. No personal cheques, paypal or emt, cash. That's the way I deal.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I call it "smoking out the crooks".

Questions like,
so what do anyway?
Are you in a band? send me your website. 
"Before I send money, I share a photo of my ID to let you know who you're dealing with (I block DOB and the license number. ). Now once you receive that, then when you send me yours, I'll send you the money. "

That last one separates the dishonest from the honest like oil and water. 

If these things occur, calling the cops with hands full of info helps. No info, heads are shaking saying "buyer beware" 

I probably do 20-40 deals a year. Another way of protecting one's self from these financially damaging occurrences, is to also buy smart. Buy only the good, well researched deals, and always have an exit plan that involves no loss of time or money. That a big thing for me.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

sambonee said:


> I call it "smoking out the crooks".
> 
> Questions like,
> so what do anyway?
> ...


If your talking drivers license. I'm not sure if drivers license pics are safe to use these days. Lots of pics available that can be edited.


----------

